# Neumann Backorders



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems Cosmo and L&M don't have any Neumann mics in stock.

Anyone know if there is some problem and if they are going to be back ordered forever ??


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Seems Cosmo and L&M don't have any Neumann mics in stock.
> 
> Anyone know if there is some problem and if they are going to be back ordered forever ??


Have you heard? There's a pandemic and it's fucking up the entire planet. Lots of stuff in short or no supply in all kinds of industries.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

They have a TLM 103 at Red One Music in Montreal

Neumann TLM 103 Cardioid Microphone (Nickel)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Even with the pandemic a part of our daily lives for more than a year now, I'm still a little aggravated when I have to wait a few weeks for something I really want.

Human nature I guess.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not only are there supply chain issues, but every musician with a day job has built a home studio during the pandemic, so there is both a supply issue and a demand issue.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was watching a Luthier video the other day. All guitar related parts are in short supply. Hipshit has 2 bridges and maybe 3 styles of tuners in stock. Truss rods are almost non existent. The lost goes on and on.... It's probably all the stuff stuck in shipping containers on the west coast


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Was looking at a TLM 102 and the website says 14 days from supplier which I didn’t think likely due to the pandemic. It’s been a year now so I thought there might be some predictability but the stores don’t have an ETA for this although Neumann says likely sometime in April.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@Wardo Red One in Montreal also has the TLM 102 in stock as well as AV Shop.

Neumann TLM 102 Large-Diaphragm Condenser Microphone - Nickel

Neumann TLM 102 Condenser Microphone (Nickel) [TLM102] : AVShop.ca - Canada's Pro Audio, Video and DJ Store

I'm actually thinking of getting one.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s super unpredictable. In my work I have been waiting for back order product from before October in some cases and have received fill in dates from Vendors multiple times for the same items that get pushed back every month right at the last minute before the date that was given.

Finally one vendor after 3 or 4 pushes just changed the date to TBD haha


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> @Wardo Red One in Montreal also has the TLM 102 in stock as well as AV Shop.
> 
> Neumann TLM 102 Large-Diaphragm Condenser Microphone - Nickel
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

14 days isn’t too bad if they can guarantee it.
Look on kijiji as well.
Post a WTB on here and kijiji.

Neumann makes very good mic’s.
I use the TLM49 and it’s unbelievable.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Neumann makes very good mic’s.
> I use the TLM49 and it’s unbelievable.


But that's a $2k+ mic


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> 14 days isn’t too bad if they can guarantee it.


They need to take the 14 days off their site as they can’t get one until April sometime. That’s one of the things I was concerned about - didn’t want to order it based on 14 days only to discover later that it’s back ordered forever.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wardo said:


> They need to take the 14 days off their site as they can’t get one until April sometime. That’s one of the things I was concerned about - didn’t want to order it based on 14 days only to discover later that it’s back ordered forever.


April is only 7 days away...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bw66 said:


> April is only 7 days away...


No way ... lol

Yeah, my mistake - they said some time in June.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gear Hunter | Neumann - TLM 103


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Chito said:


> But that's a $2k+ mic


Ya the TLM49 is pricey, and the kicker is you almost have to have a tube preamp to make it behave like the models it was created after.
But it’s certainly a great mic.

I managed to get one from a violinist who had a number of them and didn’t need them. He gave me a very kind price and I landed a UA610solo one the same day. Both for under the price of the TLM49 retail 🥶

I think the 102 and 103 are both probably very nice sounding mic’s. I know they are certainly popular.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The AV Shop is not far from my office; I was going to pick up a 102 today but it occurred to me that, as I'm using an untreated room and don't really know what I'm doing, maybe a LDC is not the best idea. Currently using an E835 for vocal and staying close to it. I preferred the SM58 when going through a PA somewhere but the 835 is crisper and records better at home into the mixer. Last recording wasn't too bad after I remixed it but seemed like a little too much compression on the vocal or maybe proximity so I was thinking to try the 102. Although I managed to get a good acoustic sound after messing with that for awhile which I'm happy about. I have an SM86 hand held condenser so will work with that for a bit on vocals to see if it sits better before getting another mic. 

Listened to a lot of comparisons for 102s, 103s and others but that really doesn't tell you much; it would be nice to try them someplace but that ain't gonna be happening anytime soon and ultimately I didn't want to drop a grand today and discover that I'd bought the wrong mic.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried to buy a quantity of potentiometers? No one has any stock. Try to find a solid short shaft bourns, or a long shaft 500k bourns.... I found a place in the US but they want 60 USD to ship 10 pots.... not bloody likely. All guitar related gear is getting harder and harder to come by....

I heard if you go to Hipshot website they have 2 kinds of tuners and maybe 3 kinds of bridges in stock... It's getting to be like buying toilet paper a year ago.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> @Wardo I'm actually thinking of getting one.


Over the weekend I messed around with a Rode NT 1A, a Shure SM86 and a Senheiser 835. Was getting good enough results but not quite what I wanted.

Got a TLM 102 from the AV Shop today and very happy with it. Smooth overall and strong in the baritone range.

So thanks for letting me know that these were available at the AV Shop.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Over the weekend I messed around with a Rode NT 1A, a Shure SM86 and a Senheiser 835. Was getting good enough results but not quite what I wanted.
> 
> Got a TLM 102 from the AV Shop today and very happy with it. Smooth overall and strong in the baritone range.
> 
> So thanks for letting me know that these were available at the AV Shop.


You're welcome!! I'm about to do the same thing as you. Try the mics I have in here for my vocalist. I've tried an SM7b, that didn't work out to well. Will try the Audio Technica AT4040 next and then a Golden Age R1 Active Mk2 ribbon, which I used to mic my Blues King amp and I like it a lot. It is warm and smooth with clarity in it. Less muddled than an sm57 which also very picky on placing. I would like to have one of those TLMs. 
Thanks for buying it though hahahaha at least I'm not tempted to buy it as much now that I will have to wait.


----------

